
Ask HN: As a backend, how do you do your sideproject’s front end? - tiotempestade
I really hate the JS ecosystem.. I’ve tried several times to adopt it and I just find the thing ugly as .... am I stuck?
======
rwoll
A frontend does not require JavaScript. I've made quite a few useful MVPs and
internal tools whose frontend solely consists of dynamically generated HTML
pages served via a Python Flask server with Jinja for templating or a Go
server with its native template/html package for templating.

If you want to polish the UI a bit consider throwing in some simple CSS—either
handrolled or prebuilt with Bootstrap or Semantic UI.

This reply assumes the project serves the UI over the web. For applications
that are not hosted apps, I've had CLI tools just spin up a local server with
the UI for a quick proof of concept UI.

~~~
tiotempestade
For what I have in mind I would need a lot of UI around tabular data.. maybe
it’s time I have a look at clojurescript.. thanks

~~~
rwoll
If you're looking for some alternatives to play around with, I'd also suggest
TypeScript (w/ React) or Elm ([https://elm-lang.org/](https://elm-lang.org/)).
If you like Haskell—and can work fluently in it—Elm is a joy!

------
ve55
It depends on what you're building, but I've managed to make a lot of nice
services with pretty minimal Javascript. This is obviously not possible for
many types of services, but if you do need it, you could keep trying new
frameworks until you find one that really works for you, or perhaps have
someone else help you out or work on the JS.

~~~
tiotempestade
I’ve tried that several times. The thing is the “project” usually dies after
some time due to the time a simple but complete SaaS takes to build. Also in
my case, I have little to offer when it comes to share the frontend work.
Thanks

